# Baby not a baby anymore



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Darling Roberto, aka Pistol. I've posted him a few times in other threads, but this one is just for him. I bred my TB mare, Soy La Una to a foundation/Lippett bred Morgan - OM Jacob Ash, in 2007. Pistol was born on April 1st 2008. I'm going to be sending him out for 90 days of training beginning March 1st. I plan on doing English flat classes with him for a while as well as starting some dressage. Eventually I hope he will be my jumper. My vet says he is very "springy". His mother was a fantastic jumper, so we'll see if he got the jumping bug. The first pic is the day he was born, next two pics are of him at 30 days old and then one of him at 14 months old with his mom. And the last two (sorry they are so dark) are of him now.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He was a very cute foal and I think he is very beautiful now, I like his face.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks AppacheWhiteSox, I think he beautiful too! But then I may be just a wee bit biased. 

I've really worked on all of his ground stuff and saddling, so that my trainer can pretty much just jump in the saddle and get going. I know that she is going to want to go over things with him and see where he is at, we are actually meeting this Sunday at my local fairgrounds to introduce the two. But I'm hoping that she will be on him within a week or two and they can start his under saddle work. 

I'll be taking more pics as he progresses and posting.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Very interesting cross it is hard to find Lippett Morgans now. I had a Lippett Morgan mare, but she was a WITCH! I went to a rescue a few weeks ago and they haf one there and they said that they didn't even breed them anymore, which I don't think is true because I know of two farms off the top of my head just around here. I live in NH so Morgans are big.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the first pic with the yawning mama! Pistol is too cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Doesn't it always work that way though, one minute they are gangly newborns and the next, they are ready for an actual job and saddle training.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Look at dat widdle face!! He is such a looker.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. Of course I love him, he's my baby. I just wish his back would have been a smidgen shorter, darn TB mare!

Dropped him off at the trainers today, almost made me cry. It's like sending your last child off for their first day of kindergarten. I met with the lady who will be doing his training on Sunday, Feb. 20th and showed her what we have already accomplished so far. I know she will need to go over things with him and let him know that she is now in charge, but at least she has an idea of where he is at. 

She really liked him and when I dropped him off today, she said she was really excited to be working with him. So, unless she calls me, I'll be going out in 3 weeks to see him and her and I will take some pics. Maybe she'll even be riding him by then!


----------



## Horses287 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish they could stay little forever


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I went out and visited with my boy last week and gave him some kisses and carrots. Sorry forgot the camera. 

I called the trainer today to see how things are going and she said everyone on the ranch just loves, loves loves him. And that he is really smart, smart, smart. I may not get my horse back. He may come up missing when it's time to pick him up. She said she is really having to mix things up for him, to get him thinking back to her and that he doesn't always know what the next step is going to be. Sounds like he is giving her as good as he gets. Someone will be trained by the end of May. 

I already have two smart horses at home. Next time I'm picking a stupid one. Naaahhhhh! I don't think I can do it. 

My trainer will be gone part of next week, so another trainer (whom I trust) will be working with him in her absence. I go to Phoenix, AZ the last week of March, so we will catch up the week of April 4th and I will take my camera out for some new pictures. Promise!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! I' love to see more pictures!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

*Updated, Baby not a baby anymore*

Here are some recent pictures that I took of Pistol. He's had 30 days of training on him and they just love him. My trainer said he is really smart and very very willing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!! Hes looking great! Very very pretty boy he is!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, he looks amazing under saddle.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. I told them prior to me leaving him that they needed to monitor him when tied up, because he is a Houdini. Well they forgot my warning and he went a visiting around the ranch one day. Now they only tie him in a corral, close by, or they have trained him to hobbles and they hobble him when he will be unattended. 

My trainer feels that he will be ready for his first horse show by June and we will be showing him in Green horse English Pleasure.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

*Update - Baby Not a Baby Anymore*

I went out and rode my guy yesterday. He's been in training since March 1st and has 90 days on him. He's doing just great. As previously said by me, everybody at the ranch (bording facility) where he's being trained just loves him. When I go to visit, the other borders come up to me and ask, "Are you Pistols Mom?" And then they go on to gush about how much they love him. The jumping trainer, who I guess was pretty well known in Los Angeles, she came up this way to retire and then got back in to training, says every time she sees him "there's my horse!" When it's time to take him home, I'm going to have to go in under cover of darkness and get him. 
So, back to riding him. He is just wonderful. Walks, trots, canters on command, leg yields, turns on the fore and honches, and is very soft and giving on the bit. No pulling or rooting like some young horses like to do. The trainer has also been taking him out on trail rides and he's like an old pro. Water crossings, bridges, and motorbikes no problem. 
Since I sold my Arabian gelding and have some fun bucks that I had not counted on, I'm going to leave him for another 30 days. So, I will be picking him up on August 1st. My trainer says that he'll be ready for our big "show" of the year here (Labor Day Weekend), so we will be doing the green english classes and hunter hack over poles. 
I have a friend who is going to go out with me next Wednesday (June 22nd) and she said that she would take some pictures. So, next Wednesday we will have an update and photos. Thanks for reading! It's so exciting when your baby gets under saddle.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful little guy!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I promised new pics undersaddle, but unfortunately the piece of junk digital camera my husband sent with me, was so slow capturing the image that when I tried to take pictures while my trainer was riding him all I got was either a picture of his nose or his butt!
So here are a couple of him standing still and I go to ride next week and will take, my camera!


----------

